# Market for midis?



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

I was just wondering if there is any good market for midi compostions and if anyone has any advice on how to tap into that market. I like some of my compositions, though I am not sure if they are good enough to sell. But I would still like to try. I am not technically trained, so even though I am able to score notes based on what I have taught myself I do not possess the knowledge to write my music for pros. And as a musician (I play guitar) I am not very skilled. I come up with my ideas on the guitar, but I am usually not able to play my own compositions. Some of them would be too complex to play on a guitar anyways. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Fibs....


----------

